# Mannschaftsfoto



## TR1923 (31. Mai 2010)

hey leute

mein Bruder spielt bei der Jugendmannschaft vom VFB. Wir(die Eltern) wollen dem Trainer ein Geschenk machen und haben uns überlegt ein Bild zu erstellen.

Darauf sollen zu sehen sein:
die Köpfe der Spieler 
Heller Hintergrund, so dass die Kinder Unterschreiben können
ein kurzer Text

habt ihr vllt eine Idee, was ich da machen könnte? ein Beispielsbild wäre vllt Hilfreich
Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir Vorschläge machen


----------



## RoteKatze (31. Mai 2010)

Ich versteh die Frage noch nicht so ganz. Bisher kommt bei mir an du willst die Kinder vor ner weißen Wand (Draußen/Fotostudio ganz egal) knipsen ...es ausdrucken und unterschreiben lassen... 
Ich weiß nicht wo die Frage ist ~

Als kreativ Idee: Man könnte die Portraits (am besten auf dem Platz aufgenommen) auch als Sticker a la "Panini Sammelkarten" gestaltet - sicher süß, mit Namen und Landesfahne


----------



## TR1923 (1. Juni 2010)

RoteKatze hat gesagt.:


> Ich versteh die Frage noch nicht so ganz. Bisher kommt bei mir an du willst die Kinder vor ner weißen Wand (Draußen/Fotostudio ganz egal) knipsen ...es ausdrucken und unterschreiben lassen...
> Ich weiß nicht wo die Frage ist ~
> 
> Als kreativ Idee: Man könnte die Portraits (am besten auf dem Platz aufgenommen) auch als Sticker a la "Panini Sammelkarten" gestaltet - sicher süß, mit Namen und Landesfahne



ja an so ne idee hab ich gewarte
wenn ihr noch ander idees habt dann nur raus damit


----------



## Leola13 (1. Juni 2010)

Hai,

Torwand (die Köpfe als "Löcher")
Tornetz
Spielfeld mit Anordnung der Spieler auf ihren Positionen

Ciao Stefan


----------

